# Basic Trapping Hands



## Guro Harold (Oct 30, 2005)

*Basic Trapping Hands (Right vs Right perspective)*

These are the basic trapping hands techniques. This is not "decadena" within itself but a breakdown of the individual trapping hands options against mainly a straight punch.

Note:
- The first parry ideally, travels from opponents forearm to wrist.

*I) Inside Trapping Hands* is   Right inside parry brush, Left hold, Right back-fist strike.

- There are two main variations for Right trapping hands:
1) Double Sinawali styled - Right hand on top for the parry, left hand follows under right hand, right backfist on top.
2) Rolling (think "rolling elbows" drill or working a speed bag) - the right and left hands ocillate for the brush, hold, and strike.

*II) Outside Trapping Hands* is - Right outside parry brush, Left hold, Right hammer #1 strike.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool break down, this is part of what we did tonight in class, and adding in elbows, and other destructions amongst the higher ranks.  It was lots of fun and lots of bruises  coming up tomorrow. 

Thanks for the break down.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Cool break down, this is part of what we did tonight in class, and adding in elbows, and other destructions amongst the higher ranks.  It was lots of fun and lots of bruises  coming up tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the break down.


Your Welcome, Rich!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2005)

*Trapping Hands On Count*

Opponent sticks with a straight punch...
Count 1 - Right parry brush.
Count 2 - Left hold.
Count 3 - Right Counter with backfist.

- Practice with a retreating yield to "maintain the distance".
- Practice with "covering the distance" with dynamic advancing footwork.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Great thread and great content.  And I can follow along for the most part.  But, is there anyway we can have pictures to "see" the action as well as read it?  Makes things for people like me with little or no stick work experience a little more interesting and a lot easier to follow.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Great thread and great content. And I can follow along for the most part. But, is there anyway we can have pictures to "see" the action as well as read it? Makes things for people like me with little or no stick work experience a little more interesting and a lot easier to follow. Just a suggestion.


Thanks, Lisa!

Don't know when I will have the time to shoot pictures but someone else is welcome to do so.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2005)

*Reverse Sinawali* is used for countering low punches and kicks use empty-handed trapping hands.

For reverse sinawali the right hand always cycles under the left hand until the counter. The palms are positioned mainly upward (right hand) and outward (left hand).


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't forget the reverse alternative, the block being with the knife hand.
This becomes the knife hand parry, opposite hand traps down, original hand fires a straight punch.  The is the empty hand version of block-check-counter against a #2 strike.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Don't forget the reverse alternative, the block being with the knife hand.
> This becomes the knife hand parry, opposite hand traps down, original hand fires a straight punch. The is the empty hand version of block-check-counter against a #2 strike.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
You read my mind, Dan!

Next possible subtopic, changing your weapon hand!!!


----------



## DrBarber (Nov 1, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Thanks, Lisa!
> 
> Don't know when I will have the time to shoot pictures but someone else is welcome to do so.
> 
> ...


 
Instead of photos, why not do a short video.  Still photos are ok, but seeing the full motion would be better, I believe.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 1, 2005)

DrBarber said:
			
		

> Instead of photos, why not do a short video. Still photos are ok, but seeing the full motion would be better, I believe.
> 
> Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


 
Y'all go right ahead!!! If you are a supporting member, you can upload the pictures, otherwise submit the videos to Bob!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Heres a clip of trapping hands. It ain't great, did it in 1 take (it or leave it) LOL!

Trapping Hands - Bob Hubbard & Susan Spann (4.26MB Quicktime - no sound)


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool.  Thanks.

Makes things much easier to follow.  I kinda figured that was what it looked like but visual aids are a tremendous help.

Lisa


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 2, 2005)

For the record. Bob knows that he should be keeping his free hand up in a ready position. I know this because I told him countless times.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Yup.  When I have time and work the rust off I'll post some serious stuff.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Nov 4, 2005)

Bob, that was pretty cool! Wish I get figure out how to stream video! Good job of explaining trapping hands by showing actual on the video! It takes guts as someone will always find fault or critique. 

Datu Tim made a good point though about dropping your free hand, it appeared like you were moving the attacker's hand all the way down leaving your freehand by your side.

If that works for you that's fine. This is what works for me is after I block, the checking hand monitors the attacking hand in place, thus a quicker response for the next hit and/or enables you to grab the attacking wrist for a throw, a jerk, an arm bar and so on. 

After I have warmed the trapping hands I go to the 45 degree zoning out footwork and/or body twisting with trapping hands drills, adds some more moto-memory!

Sequences are just that sequences, but sure can teach moto-memory.

This was meant to be a comparison not a critque to how I teach the trapping hands and my personal preference from my body size, age etc.

Thanks for sharing

Tito Geo


----------



## Dalum (Nov 20, 2005)

Great post!  I especially like the part about double sinawali.  Integrating the movements into a give/take drill such as trapping hands adds a bit of variance and spice to something that is part of my daily training.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 10, 2005)

When practicing basic trappings hands, try using the the three count to build timing, speed, and rhythm awareness. Increasing your speed doesn't help if your timing is off. The count helps build both.

- Add an "and" to your count to open the door for counters and as an aid to detect counters.

- Now add broken rhythm and skip a beat, ie instead of brush, hold, strike, do a hold, strike..


----------

